# Bbc series 'wanted in paradise' looking for families & couples



## Charleybbc

ARE YOU SERIOUSLY THINKING ABOUT A PERMANENT MOVE TO 
AN EXOTIC LOCATION?

ARE YOU SURE IT’S THE RIGHT THING TO DO?

WOULD YOU LIKE TO ROAD-TEST THE LIFE YOU’VE DREAMED OF BEFORE COMMITTING FOR GOOD?

BBC2 is making a new series about Brits who are seriously considering a move to an exotic location such as any destination in the Caribbean; the Maldives; Belize; The Seychelles; India; Thailand; Malaysia; Costa Rica…
We’re looking for families to road-test their dream-life in paradise and be part of this new television series.
You’ll get the opportunity for genuine research, to see what it’s really like to live and work in this exotic location before deciding if it’s definitely for you forever.
Perhaps you’ve started the process of relocating or perhaps you’re just seriously thinking of jacking it all in for sunnier climes. 
No matter what stage you are at, we would like to speak to you.

For a friendly and informal chat to find out more, please call or email Claire or Charley:
0117 974 6666


----------

